# Exklusiv für PCGH-Abonnenten: Roccat-Produkte zum Vorteilspreis kaufen [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Exklusiv für PCGH-Abonnenten: Roccat-Produkte zum Vorteilspreis kaufen [Anzeige]*

					Wenn Sie Abonnent sind, erhalten Sie in unserem Abo-Shop immer mal wieder Produkte zum absoluten Vorteilspreis. Aktuell bieten wir beispielsweise Geräte von Roccat konkurrenzlos günstig an.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Exklusiv für PCGH-Abonnenten: Roccat-Produkte zum Vorteilspreis kaufen [Anzeige]*


----------



## Bummsbirne (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Exklusiv für PCGH-Abonnenten: Roccat-Produkte zum Vorteilspreis kaufen [Anzeige]*

..hab erst gelesen: Roccatprodukte zum VOLLpreis kaufen


----------

